# itty bitty kitty!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I went to the pet store to get some snake food and I see this itty bitty kitty in a fish tank with guinea pigs and rabbits..... It is only about 6 weeks old and they told me that some women dropped it off about an hour ago. The women said that she found the kitten and did not want it. So I took "it" (I do not know the sex I can't tell) home and then took it to my mom's house. My mom has a kitten and it needs a play partner  So little tiny kitty got saved from the vicious rabbits and kitten eating guinea pigs. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man that is a cute kitteh! Appears to have some serious kitty-tude too! A plus


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

awww I wanna squish him! soooo cute!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

a brindle kitty too!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

prettttyyyyy kitty!!! i like cats...on some days. lol. but i want one anyway...and i cant have one cuz my mom is severely allergic and she visits. 

good job Lisa!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

shantel, i feeeel you. chris is severely allergic to cats, if you own a cat and he walks into your house he can barely breathe within an hour. it doesn't help that most of his friends own cats, so now he has this ridiculous gas mask that he wears to peoples houses that have cats.... weird, yeah. but WHAT A CUTE KITTY. i've always wanted a kitty, but i'm doomed to never own one  shucks.

only cat i was ever allowed to own was one that lived outside of christopher's grandpa's house when i lived there. I only had Bear and that big tom cat would kick bear's booty up and down the block. i went out and bought food for him and everything, but he randomly stopped coming back one day i was so depressed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawwww how cute. My little white kitty was in a fish tank at the pet store too. Poor kitties at lest they have good homes now.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol thats a cute lil kitty


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> shantel, i feeeel you. chris is severely allergic to cats, if you own a cat and he walks into your house he can barely breathe within an hour. it doesn't help that most of his friends own cats, so now he has this ridiculous gas mask that he wears to peoples houses that have cats.... weird, yeah. but WHAT A CUTE KITTY. i've always wanted a kitty, but i'm doomed to never own one  shucks.
> 
> only cat i was ever allowed to own was one that lived outside of christopher's grandpa's house when i lived there. I only had Bear and that big tom cat would kick bear's booty up and down the block. i went out and bought food for him and everything, but he randomly stopped coming back one day i was so depressed


You could get one of those hairless kitties. They must be pretty hypoallergenic


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww he looks like a tiny version of my cat Mr.Bigglesworth! Thats just what biggles looked like when we found him on the street! Hes like 9 years old now... and fat!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Aww he looks like a tiny version of my cat Mr.Bigglesworth! Thats just what biggles looked like when we found him on the street! Hes like 9 years old now... and fat!


:rofl::rofl: I had a Mr. bigglesworth too but he was white.:woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Oh man that is a cute kitteh! Appears to have some serious kitty-tude too! A plus


:rofl::rofl:I've always wondered why ALL cats have this catitude issue? xD
I love the itty bitty kitty!! soooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aww good job Lisa Kitties rule =)


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Man that Itty Bitty Kitty is already taking over the house. She/He is already on Craigslist looking for kennels to put the dogs in. That Kitten is going to take over your house then the world!

Well I mean how can you resist that face? It's all apart of the master plan....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Man that Itty Bitty Kitty is already taking over the house. She/He is already on Craigslist looking for kennels to put the dogs in. That Kitten is going to take over your house then the world!
> 
> Well I mean how can you resist that face? It's all apart of the master plan....


HA! That made me lol! :rofl: I brought the kitty home for just a few hours and my dogs heard her and started barking and whining. I love cats and always had several growing up. With my current kennel situation there is no way we could have a cat. My dogs have become professional kitty assassins and the closest thing to kitty love I can get is to go to my mom's house.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. It's so cute. Careful with names. My man got a kitten a long time ago and he named it Miss Prissy. Well Prissy turned out to be a boy. lol.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

you could have used the kitten for snake food...lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you still not figured out if its a boy or a girl?

under a girls tail looks like this sidways *-
and under a boys tail is like this * .


ok, so the little astericks are the anuses , the hyphen is vagina and the period is a penis. A female has a hole and a slit close together. A boy has a hole and another hole further apart.

I feel so dirty after typing that, sorry guys!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I LOVE Sphynx cats


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh thank god you saved that cutie those guinea pigs are killers!


----------

